# lost speargun



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

dove the jetties today at ala point. i surfaced to located my buddies near the very end of the rocks. when i surfaced i was hit by a large wave off of a passing boat. the wave slammed me against the rocks knocking my jbl sawed off magnum out of my hand and going only God knows where. the vis was BAD and i could not find itanywhere. it had new bands and a break away tip. if anyone dives that area and discovers a new toy please give me a shout. i am just glad i left the biller in the truck. oh yea, i think my forearm is fractured from the the slam. it has a large lump and is turning black as i type. only saw a few sheeps but did see a nice cobia. yes sir they are here.


----------



## Clay-Doh (Oct 2, 2007)

sorry to here that man, that sucks.

Sheeps should be runnin stupid thick within a month or so. What are AL limits, same as here? 15?

I am down for a trip to the jetties when they start runnin to stock the freezer for the summer while there runnin for that short little insane beautiful week!


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

limits ? as far as i know there are no limits in ala on sheeps. correct me if i am wrong, please correct me but i dont think we have any limits on sheeps, just like no limits on stone crabs, and man i saw a whopper today.


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

did you seriously see a cobia?? 100 percent positive i.d.??


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

no doubt about the cobia. no doubt. around 36 inches. just a young buck but no doubt about it being a cobe.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I assume this was after you lost your gun?


----------



## spear em (Oct 4, 2007)

absolutely, or i would be posting some pics of a busted up gun and not a lost one.


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

Nah, must have been a pilot fish. 

Just kidding. Sorry about the gun man. At least you saw some fish though. A couple of buddies and myself dove the whiskey last week I think, didn't see nothing, got tossed around perty good too.


----------



## bmoore (Oct 10, 2007)

What is this gun eating month? I lost a 500.00 biller limited paduk two weeks ago in the gulf!


----------

